# The last rose still left standing through in the cold winter snow



## crimangel (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Eco (Nov 11, 2009)

I like it!  I generally do the reverse and capture the first buds on a tree or bulbs popping up through the snow in the spring........I like your approach.


----------



## Flower Child (Nov 11, 2009)

An excellent and interesting subject! Your photo has so much potential but it is lacking "pop" and a good focus point. I understand that the day was probably gloomy but nevertheless the lighting is pretty dull. Snow shots are pretty hard without a tripod. If you have one, you might try an HDR with this photo.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## crimangel (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks!!  Well I'm still new to the photography, had to learn on my own step by step.   I really appreciate your advice, I definitely will give that a try and see how it turns out =).
What would you say would be a good Aperture/shutter speed  iSOs
for winter conditions/landscapes in the day and as well as night?


----------



## Jankster (Nov 12, 2009)

great image!


----------

